# Latest Virtual Cockpit update killed my TTS



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

Would make a great newspaper headline I think!

So the latest VC update has totally borked my car and now they are going to mess around and replace the whole instrument cluster, of which I am VERY annoyed about, especially with the historic introduction of new squeaks and creaks from pulling apart anything that isn't factory fitted, especially on the dashboard.

Has anybody else experienced this? I am not happy at all and losing interest in the car, the more problems and stupid issues it is getting!


----------



## tommyknocker (Feb 10, 2012)

Wow, sorry to hear that, can you give us more details? Firmware before and after and kind of problems after the update?
Changing the instr. cluster it's certainly a pain but it's not a total tear apart , I guess there are a lot of chances you get a 100 % recovery

Inviato dal mio iPad utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

tommyknocker said:


> Wow, sorry to head that, can you give us more details? Firmware before and after and kind of problems after the update?
> Changing the instr. cluster it's certainly a pain but it's not a total tear apart , I guess there are a lot of chances you get a 100 % recovery
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPad utilizzando Tapatalk


I will find out what firmware was on and what the update was.

I lose confidence quite quickly, especially when I have been down this road before (dash pulled apart).

:x


----------



## tommyknocker (Feb 10, 2012)

Just saw you replaced it in a mk2. So weird they can mess up things so much with a simple software update. That's probably 
the reason why Audi doesn't allow us to update mmi from home.

Inviato dal mio iPad utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

tommyknocker said:


> Just saw you replaced it in a mk2. So weird they can mess up things so much with a simple software update. That's probably
> the reason why Audi doesn't allow us to update mmi from home.
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPad utilizzando Tapatalk


It was the WHOLE dashboard in my MK2, obviously no VC but they replaced the whole thing.

I knew I should have bought an RS5!!!


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

Doesn't make much sense to me that the solution to a failed software update is to physically remove the intrument cluster. Are they unable to just roll back to the previous version?


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

R_TTS said:


> Doesn't make much sense to me that the solution to a failed software update is to physically remove the intrument cluster. Are they unable to just roll back to the previous version?


According to the dealers, no. They have had it hooked up to a life support system analysing the ECU for the last few days and bouncing data back and forth to Germany. The factory in Germany says replace the cluster.

Sounds to me like they don't have a clue what is wrong and are replacing it as a last resort.

Really not happy about this but don't have a choice.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

One thing they always said to me is, upgrading a software but there is no need, could block the car..
And I've always thought are fakes..
Luckily they did the damage and they fix it but it remains odd anyway that a vc update can block the car..and we trust them!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Have they tried Control - Alt - Delete? That usually fixes things.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

ahah reboot with an electric shock!


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Insist on a courtesy car and stick as many miles on as you can, take that long trip you've always wanted to do, watch their faces when you hand it back.


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

4433allanr said:


> Insist on a courtesy car and stick as many miles on as you can, take that long trip you've always wanted to do, watch their faces when you hand it back.


I have had an A5 for a week now, it's okay but a bit like a boat :lol:


----------



## James cole (Sep 3, 2007)

Did you ever get this resolved?

Mines dead too for the same update...


----------



## ray3733 (Mar 10, 2017)

James cole said:


> Did you ever get this resolved?
> 
> Mines dead too for the same update...


Can I ask what type of update ? Software version? Firmware?


----------



## James cole (Sep 3, 2007)

ray3733 said:


> James cole said:
> 
> 
> > Did you ever get this resolved?
> ...


My Dealership wasnt very clear, they just said instrument panel update...


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

it's the power management update that cause problems!


----------



## James cole (Sep 3, 2007)

ManuTT said:


> it's the power management update that cause problems!


I see, and is there a fix? Because my dealer is stumped.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Update again or update also the other unit warning Audi that you have this problem.


----------



## James cole (Sep 3, 2007)

ManuTT said:


> Update again or update also the other unit warning Audi that you have this problem.


Sorry what other unit? what fixed you problem? did they had to replace your whole cluster?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

The problem is with the update that sometime could been not compatible with the other car's unit.. you're not the first one with this problem, just ask for update again or tell them to ask Audi for a main update


----------



## James cole (Sep 3, 2007)

ManuTT said:


> The problem is with the update that sometime could been not compatible with the other car's unit.. you're not the first one with this problem, just ask for update again or tell them to ask Audi for a main update


Thanks!

Well my car is still at the dealer and they cant fix it... they connected directly to Germany but they are stumped as well... the weird this is that mine and another guy´s TT have been "killed" and are side by side working on them...

Will this update have my MMI Firmware updated to the latest release?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

The update is for the unit 9 because it's for the power management..the vc update is another one but same fw and nothing relevant.
It's a tricky problem, maybe the procedure done was not corrected..but I read about 5 car already!


----------

